
Major Microsoft Outage - sprite
Xbox Live And Teams are down. Not sure what else is affected.
======
nitinreddy88
Everything is working fine for me (from India). Able to access outlook, teams
and Azure resources.

Could it be ISP issue in any region?!

------
Roybot
Azure status page isn't reporting anything yet. [https://status.azure.com/en-
us/status](https://status.azure.com/en-us/status)

------
hew
Can confirm, see same outage -- started about 20 minutes ago (US East).

------
partiallypro
Same here, everything is down. Azure, Office, Bing, etc.

~~~
dengorilla
Where were you located?

~~~
partiallypro
Nashville. I got a notice on my Azure Dashboard that East and East 2 were
effected. So I'm sure it was mostly an east coast/southern problem.

------
stedman_rh
Outlook and Teams working fine for me in Los Angeles.

------
latentpot
Legit question, if it is a regional issue, can using a VPN to another Geo be
helpful here in getting access to the affected services?

~~~
viraptor
Yes/no. It depends how the services are distributed. For example if this is
actually one region that has the issue and your data is stored there,
accessing another region's gateway won't help you. But if the service is
completely replicated / distributed and it's only the networking of your
closest pop that failed, then a VPN helps.

~~~
Thorrez
Even if it's not completely replicated a VPN might help. For example maybe the
local frontends are broken but the local backends are fine. Or maybe the
problem is the BGP routes are bad between your ISP and your local frontends,
but the BGP routes from your ISP to your VPN and your VPN to the frontends
near the VPN are fine.

------
tus88
Australia said nah mate, all good down here.

------
kevingadd
Teams works here in the SF bay area, so does the XBox win10 app. Probably a
regional services outage

------
excalibur
Judging by downdetector MS had some issues from ~10pm - 11:30 Eastern. Seems
to be better now.

------
vladvasiliu
Outlook online / Teams / Azure seem OK in France.

------
zachberger
All fine for me. In Mountain View, CA.

------
mashi
I'm not affected at all lol.

~~~
slg
HN is weird. 5 of the 6 comments in this thread at the time of posting are all
talking about whether it is or isn't down for them. This is the only one that
is downvoted and it has been downvoted multiple times. It's probably due that
single "lol" at the end.

~~~
trhway
It doesn't have geography to be minimally informative.

~~~
Semaphor
My comment does and it’s even further down ;)

~~~
robjan
I didn't vote you down but the comment was a bit ambiguous. It's not clear
whether "nothing here" means "no access" or "no problems".

~~~
Semaphor
I felt "Nothing here" was good enough vs "Same here". Guess not. Fuck those
people. Thanks :)

~~~
yodon
The problem with "Nothing here" is the ambiguity - does that mean "no issues
here, the service is up" or "no availability here, the service is down"?

------
Semaphor
Nothing here. Germany

